# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Molsky and Möller: Cross Pollination

## Jim Garber

Nice performance videos of two masters of multiple genres... enjoy!

----------

Jim Nollman, 

M.Marmot

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Sweet! 

A few days ago I ordered "_Meeting Point_" from a UK company, and expect it will take until the end of the month to receive it.

Larry

----------


## DougC

Ya Hooooo! 
And what the heck is that instrument anyway?

I know what Bruce is playing.... :Redface:

----------


## Jim Garber

Info on Ale's instrument *here*. He calls is a Nordic mandola. Check out the photos at the bottom of the blog entry.




> I knew from all the other kinds of music I played that the instrument is just a voice. The music, the style, is the language. I tried to translate it into my instrument, the bouzouki. I found that it could be done. But to do so required changing the instrument. The notes and tunings were obviously not the same, and he had a long series of instruments built, trying to find not only an instrument that could play the same scales as the music of Sweden, but also, as he put it, an instrument that would have the right sound, the right feel. He finally settled upon a mandola, an octave mandolin, that with frets added could play the quarter notes he needed to truly play the fiddle tunes properly. (quote from RootsWorld)

----------


## foldedpath

For those interested in the Latmandola, here's Ale playing it solo (gotta love that bass growl!):



For more of Ale's backing in a more "Celtic" context, the two Shetland tune albums he did with fiddler Aly Bain -- "Fully Rigged" and "Beyond the Stacks" -- should not be missed. It's a treasure trove of ideas for backing with an OM or 'Zouk, even if you don't have that cool low bass string.

----------

DougC, 

Jim Nollman

----------


## Avi Ziv

I saw Molsky and Möller play in Princeton about a year ago. Fantastic concert. Highly recommended. 

Thanks for the links!

----------


## M.Marmot

Not afraid of playing the drone those fellas - cracking stuff

----------


## Taube Marks

Molsky, Aly Bain and Ale Moller were at the Bush Hall in west London about a year or two, a great concert.  SInce then Bruce MOlsky has been in the Uk several times at our local barn in Towersey Village (UK).  Would be great if they would all come and play there some time.

----------


## Jim Garber

I believe that the three of them have another CD coming out I think sometime early next year. I would hope that they would do a tour together as well.

----------


## tmsweeney

Northern music if ever I've heard it, I appreciate Moller's vivacity and Molskey is a giant in any forum.

----------

